# Antenna adapter for sirius radio in 05 GTI



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

i recently purchased sirius radio with the starmate4 radio. i also purchased the FM Direct Adapter for better sound quality. was in the process of installing it today, however when i removed my D-Din monsoon head unit to plug the antenna in i noticed it is alot different than the one on the FM Direct adapter. now im sure there is a adapter for this however i cannot find it at all. if searched sirius' website with no luck. any one else have this problem and where did you get your adapter? thanks alot.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Antenna adapter for sirius radio in 05 GTI (scirockalot8v)*

Call the guys at Enfig who sponsor this forum. They have all sorts of adapters. You probably need two from this page: http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------

